
Y Combinator Application and References - drwolfe
I&#x27;m filling out the application for Y Combinator and I realise that they have asked for references. I&#x27;m a bit uncomfortable with them asking my work place for a reference, I don&#x27;t want my boss to know I&#x27;m starting a business and may leave.<p>How does the reference work while applying to Y Combinator? Can I pick who provides the reference?
======
gus_massa
For an official reply, send an email to info@ycombinator.com

